# T'importa o et fa res?



## Cracker Jack

Es un castellanisme dir ''T'importa que?''  Sé que en català es diu et fa res?  Però a més a més hi ha catalans que diuen t'importa.  Quan vaig anar a Lleida, hi havia gent que ho deia.  Però tant a Barcelona com a Lleida s'ho diu.

Què us sembla?


----------



## Dixie!

No ho sé, però aquí a l'Ebre això de "et fa res" no es diu.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Dixie! said:


> No ho sé, però aquí a l'Ebre això de "et fa res" no es diu.


 
De debò? Doncs com s'hi diu? T'importa? Es curiós no?


----------



## tablecloth

A Mallorca es diuen les dues coses. "Et fa res" ( "te fa res") es potser mes normal.


----------



## Dixie!

Cracker Jack said:


> De debò? Doncs com s'hi diu? T'importa? Es curiós no?



Exacte, ens decantem més pel "T'importa...?"


----------



## dgimeno

De fet, "et fa res" em sembla que és una perífrasi per "t'importa". És com "fer servir" en comptes d'"usar" o "utilitzar", o "fer pudor" per "pudir".


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola,
doncs jo dic sempre 'et fa res', i 't'importa' sí que em sembla un calc, com a mínim a mi no em surt natural de dir-ho. Però ja vam comentar un altre dia, però, que el que és un calc en un dialecte, pot no ser-ho en un altre...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I una altra opció: "Et sap greu"?


----------



## dafne.ne

Bon dia a tothom,

Doncs jo sempre dic "et fa res?", No m'agrada "t'importa?", si ho haguès dir diria ""t'importaria?" . Coses meves. 

Adeu


----------



## Mei

dafne.ne said:


> Bon dia a tothom,
> 
> Doncs jo sempre dic "et fa res?", No m'agrada "t'importa?", si ho haguès dir diria ""t'importaria?" . Coses meves.
> 
> Adeu



Hola,

Sé què vols dir, em passa el mateix i tant per tant ja dic directament el "Et fa res"... el "t'importa" em sona brusc. És això? 

Salut canalla!

Mei


----------



## ivanovic77

A mi parlant català no em sortiria mai dir "T'importa..".

Segurament diria:

"Em deixes que...?"
"Que puc...?"
"Et fa res que...?"
"Oi que no et fa res que...?" 
"Oi que no et sap greu que...?"

Depèn de la situació.


----------



## Keiria

dafne.ne said:


> Bon dia a tothom,
> 
> Doncs jo sempre dic "et fa res?", No m'agrada "t'importa?", si ho haguès dir diria ""t'importaria?" . Coses meves.
> 
> Adeu


 
Jo penso el mateix. Bé de fet utilizo "et fa res?" o alguna de les fórmules que deia l'ivanovic77. Dir "t'importa?" o trobo una mica brusc, casi equivalent a "et molesta?". Però potser només és la sensació que em dóna a mi.


----------



## Domtom

Jo crec que les dues maneres són correctes. Però també penso que "t'importa" sona més brusc; bé, si t'adresses a un amic o familiar, no (i llavors es tant "fi" com _et fa res_); però a d'altres persones, sí.

Bé, és la meva opinió, quedo obert a observacions.


----------



## panjabigator

Ara me'n recordo que quan vivia a Vic, sempre feia sevir (i escoltava també a) la construcció "et fa re(s)".  Jo mateix pensava que això de "t'importo" és un castellanisme, però pot ser que es fa servir a zones diferents.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per les vostres aportacions.  Aleshores, no és exactament un castellanisme dir t'importa. No sabia que hi hagués maneres diferents a part d'aquestes dues. Em refereixo a la resposta d'ivanovic77.  De totes maneres, gràcies una altra vegada.


----------



## Lloba Blanca

Jo utilitzo les dues, però estic molt castellanitzada, per tant en aquest aspecte no sóc una font fiable. Ho he buscat al dcvb i no hi ha una definició que encaixe amb l'expressió "t'importa", per tant sembla que encara que el verb no és un castellanisme en sí utilitzar-lo amb aquesta accepció sí que és un calc del castellà.


----------



## Penyafort

Cracker Jack said:


> Aleshores, no és exactament un castellanisme dir t'importa.



Per mi, sense un context, pot ser molt diferent dir que una cosa no em fa res o que no m'importa. Si filem prim, els diccionaris posen l'èmfasi en la conseqüència del fet a l'hora de fer servir el verb importar. És a dir, en la importància que té allò, o la conseqüència que ocasiona.

Li fa res si m'hi assec?​- I ara, segui segui.​L'importa si m'hi assec?​- M'importa perquè vostè m'importa.​- No m'importa, però hi pot seure, no em fa res.​- M'importa; si em veuen amb vostè, què diran?​
En qualsevol cas, si volem evitar ambigüitats, el "no em fa res" es refereix clarament a que alguna cosa o algú no fa nosa. Si diem "No m'importa que vingui", no sabem si és que a qui parla "no li fa res que vingui" o que tant li fot la presència de l'altre. Necessitaríem context. Com que la situació i el to ajuden molt en una conversa, fer servir aquest "t'importa" com a sinònim de "et fa res" pot sonar ben normal, independentment de si és o no un calc del castellà. Ara bé, no sé si és cosa personal o no, però en tot cas a mi em sona millor "T'importa *si*...".


----------

